# Woodmizer LT10's and price increases



## gemniii (Jun 12, 2012)

I was just over on the Woodmizer site. For the first time ever I saw 2 (TWO) used LT10's (last years model) for sale. The asking price is just about what they sold for new, ~ $3K. The new LT10 list price w/ a 10HP motor is at $4.1K!!

I got mine, w/ 10HP for $3.2K (last years model, on last years sale) and figured they would go up in price, but NOT 30%!

I guess they are worth $4.1K, they redesigned the bed slightly, but a 30% price jump is way more than I anticipated. I knew I should have bought 2 or three 

For comparison, in a sales flier from when I bought my LT10 they had "THE HOTTEST PRICE OF THE YEAR LT28 Full size portable mill $10,175", now it looks like $12K, < 20% increase. 

Oh, and based on my experience a 10HP motor is about the minimum for 24" wide hardwood.










But then what do I know?


----------



## qbilder (Jun 12, 2012)

For $4g's, i'd be looking at the Oscar 328 or EZ-Boardwalk Jr. Both have more power & can saw larger logs than the LT10 and both come from solid companies. If a guy were to budget $4g's and then begin looking at his options, the LT10 would likely not ever be a consideration. Not sure what WM was thinking on that price raise. I hope it works out for them, but I don't see anybody with a thread of practical logic ever choosing it over a much larger & more capable saw at the same price.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jun 12, 2012)

Anyone looking for a mill in this size/price class, would be doing themselves a HUGE dis-service to not mill on a Norwood ML26! It's the finest starter mill i've ever milled on...

SR


----------



## hamish (Jun 12, 2012)

dammit with a beard like that you should be out hunting the Taliban!

Nice to see you have it set up an are milling. With a manual mill we can fell and adjust our feed rate easily, 24" hard would just requires a slower feed rate, and much less set in the band, than the 29 thou I am zipping through cedar with now.

Hardwood is picky especially upon its state of dryness, watch your sawdust and adjust accordingly.

I have some 7 deg bands I am going to try in some very dry cherry, will see what happens, ater I use my regular, sawyer hardered 10 deg ones!

Happy milling!


----------



## hamish (Jun 12, 2012)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Anyone looking for a mill in this size/price class, would be doing themselves a HUGE dis-service to not mill on a Norwood ML26! It's the finest starter mill i've ever milled on...
> 
> SR



So you finally got rid of your old mill and got a 26 eh! Just kidding you!
I have an ML26 and I love it, and nice to see that Norwood listenes and has make some changes and added some simple things to make life easier or the operator. 

But never have used an LT10 and want to try one!


----------



## Woodsrover (Jun 13, 2012)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Anyone looking for a mill in this size/price class, would be doing themselves a HUGE dis-service to not mill on a Norwood ML26! It's the finest starter mill i've ever milled on...
> 
> SR



I'll third that. Been running my ML26 for a few months and probably 7000bf of white pine and some red oak. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## qbilder (Jun 13, 2012)

hamish said:


> I have some 7 deg bands I am going to try in some very dry cherry, will see what happens, ater I use my regular, sawyer hardered 10 deg ones!
> 
> Happy milling!



I have found that the Lennox C blades outcut the WM 7deg. blades in just about every category. Smoother, straighter, & longer lasting. Other than hard maple veneer quality logs which I never seem to dull a blade on, the other logs I cut are in search of heavy figure. That means old, dry, large, burly, stumpy, knotty, irregular shape, etc. It's essentially the stuff commercial sawmills won't mill. Upon WM's advice, I bought some of their 7deg. blades for such wood. And for the most part I have been satisfied. I have made a lot of money off of that $315 box of blades. But recently I bought some Lennox blades & the difference is certainly noticeable. I'll try some other blades once I run low on the Lennox, but likely will never buy WM blades again. I'm interested in trying their Stellite blades, but no more of their regulars. No knock on WM. The Lennox just seems to cut better for me.


----------



## qbilder (Jun 13, 2012)

What does the ML26 cost?


----------



## Woodsrover (Jun 13, 2012)

qbilder said:


> What does the ML26 cost?



Upgraded to 13hp Honda motor
4' bed extension
10 extra blades
Cover for saw head

$5300 delivered to the door.


----------



## Eq Broker (Jun 13, 2012)

Gentleman,

The cost of all equipment has gone up tremendously due to our EPA. All engines had to meet the Tier IV criteria at the beginning of the year, raising the price of all equipment with an engine. The EPA is ruining us. Consider yourself lucky that you don't live in California. All trucks in CA that are older than a 2007 will need an upgrade to the engine costing the contractor about $7,000 per engine. It's truely sad what they're doing to us.

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jun 13, 2012)

qbilder said:


> What does the ML26 cost?



I was milling on one in Vermont, not long ago and they were just under $4K with 9hp, and just under 4.5K with the 13hp...

SR


----------



## hamish (Jun 13, 2012)

Eq Broker said:


> Gentleman,
> 
> The cost of all equipment has gone up tremendously due to our EPA. All engines had to meet the Tier IV criteria at the beginning of the year, raising the price of all equipment with an engine. The EPA is ruining us. Consider yourself lucky that you don't live in California. All trucks in CA that are older than a 2007 will need an upgrade to the engine costing the contractor about $7,000 per engine. It's truely sad what they're doing to us.
> 
> ...



EPA means absolutely nothing here, but nice troll!


----------



## mikeb1079 (Jun 14, 2012)

hey q bilder how much are you paying per band for those lenox blades? also are you using 7 degree?


----------



## gemniii (Jun 15, 2012)

Eq Broker said:


> Gentleman,
> 
> The cost of all equipment has gone up tremendously due to our EPA. All engines had to meet the Tier IV criteria at the beginning of the year, raising the price of all equipment with an engine. The EPA is ruining us. Consider yourself lucky that you don't live in California. All trucks in CA that are older than a 2007 will need an upgrade to the engine costing the contractor about $7,000 per engine. It's truely sad what they're doing to us.
> 
> ...


Yes, breathing clean air can't be good for you. That's why I like to run my 660's 40:1 and breath the fumes. Oils my lungs.


----------



## qbilder (Jun 15, 2012)

mikeb1079 said:


> hey q bilder how much are you paying per band for those lenox blades? also are you using 7 degree?




I paid about $20ish per blade, about the same as the WM's. I will still use the WM 7 deg. blades but really only because I still have the blades. I have two sharp & a few dull ones left. But once they're used up I won't buy more.


----------

